# Starting watching animes



## westarrr (Oct 29, 2010)

Hey there!

I just started with watching animes, I really like them so far..
I'm watching Ikkitousen Dragon Destiny now.

Anyone knows a other anime, that you really enjoyed and suggest me?


What do i like: Fantasy-esque (no science-fiction alike), Medieval, "destructible clothing", some good story (not girlish!), funny.

BTW. It does need some action in it, like fighting. Not necessarily really much..


----------



## CamulaHikari (Oct 29, 2010)

Pandora hearts
death note
Higurashi
Kara no kyoukai   
Code geass
Hetalia 
Soul eater 
Fairy tail 
Twg only knows 
Star driver x3

These are a few, it depends mostly on the genres you like, if you could tell us that we can give better recs.


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 29, 2010)

Code Geass!
Anyway, you should check the Anime Essentials topic.


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 29, 2010)

One Piece, love the anime, but as CamulaHikari said, if you tell us the genre you are in to we can help you out more easily


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 29, 2010)

Code Geass
Code Geass 2
Death Note
D. Gray Man
Bleach
One Piece
Katekyo Hitman Reborn
Kara no Kyoukai
Angel Beats
Fairy Tail
Kuroshitsuji
Kuroshitsuji II
Star Driver
Shiki
Legend of the Legendary Heroes (Fail title, i know.)
Psychic Detective Yakumo
Break Blade
Rebuild of Evangelion
Sengoku Basara 
Sengoku Basara 2
Heroman
Umineko no naku Koro ni
Gundam 00
Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann
Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann Guren hen and Lagann hen

Thats all i can think of at the moment.


----------



## mameks (Oct 29, 2010)

CamulaHikari said:
			
		

> *Pandora hearts
> death note
> Higurashi*
> Kara no kyoukai
> ...


 These. Sora no Otoshimono 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





; Clannad; anything by Studio Ghibli.


----------



## pitman (Oct 29, 2010)

If you love Ikkitousen you'll gonna love Sekirei, Queen's Blade and Koihime†Musou who feature fighting women with destructible clothing.


----------



## Joktan (Oct 29, 2010)

Full metal alchemist
Death note(insanely amazing)


----------



## Javacat (Oct 29, 2010)

Death Note!!!


----------



## PeregrinFig (Oct 29, 2010)

When I was watching anime a lot not too long ago, I watched Busou Renkin and Rurouni Kenshin, and they were both amazing. Buso Renkin is only 26 episodes so you can finish it easily. Rurouni Kenshin is 95 though, so you'll need to spend some time to watch that through to the end. I only got to I think 48, then I fell out of an anime mood and went back to hardcore gaming, but when I feel like watching anime I'll definitely pick up that series again.


----------



## Daidude (Oct 29, 2010)

One piece is the best I have ever watched by far and I have only just started watching it! (I'm on episode 40 something almost 50)


----------



## westarrr (Oct 30, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> (...) who feature fighting women with destructible clothing.



LOVE IT!


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 30, 2010)

Full Metal Alcehmist is the greatest anime I ve ever seen ever watch it cause its amazing.


----------



## westarrr (Oct 30, 2010)

CamulaHikari said:
			
		

> (...) if you could tell us that we can give better recs.



I edited it in the first post


----------



## mameks (Oct 30, 2010)

Zero no Tsukaima


----------



## Twiffles (Oct 30, 2010)

The superior way to recommend.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Oct 30, 2010)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> The superior way to recommend.



No Guyver??!!! At least Gantz the manga gets a mention.


----------



## fairlyevenparents (Oct 30, 2010)

Bleach
Fullmetal Alchemist 
One Piece 
Yu Yu Hakusho 

These are what come to mind, anyway check this out: 
Click here


----------



## westarrr (Oct 30, 2010)

Just started watching Fairy Tail,
I really love it!


----------



## hullo8d (Oct 30, 2010)

Abenobashi Magical Shopping Arcade
Dennou Coil


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Oct 30, 2010)

Samurai X
Full-Metal Alchemist


both have awesome story.


----------



## mameks (Oct 30, 2010)

westarrr said:
			
		

> Just started watching Fairy Tail,
> I really love it!


If you enjoy this, you'll like Soul Eater and (FMA& FMA:Brotherhood).
If you want a list, here are my anime-planet and my anime list...lists. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




My watched anime list #1
List #2


----------

